

Google's Calico Moves into Reality - nhstanley
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2014/09/09/googles_calico_moves_into_reality.php

======
nhstanley
In the event that the permalink page isn't loading properly (his blog has been
having problems lately), it looks like you can click to the main blog page and
read it: [http://pipeline.corante.com/](http://pipeline.corante.com/)

